# lug pattern of a VW Jetta 2.5



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone know what lug pattern size my 2005.5 Jetta 2.5 has?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

5x112


----------

